# Please help me



## brotherlesssoul (Jun 23, 2013)

Greetings, I'am interested in becoming a member of the craft. 

I live in Illawarra region of NSW, how do I go about finding and petitioning a lodge? 

I appreciate your response.


----------



## Bro. Stewart P.M. (Jun 23, 2013)

brotherlesssoul said:


> Greetings, I'am interested in becoming a member of the craft.
> 
> I live in Illawarra region of NSW, how do I go about finding and petitioning a lodge?
> 
> I appreciate your response.



I would access the same internet that you are using to get to this site, and search for Masonic Lodges near you. I am not familiar enough with your location to help you any further than that.

Good Luck!


----------



## dfreybur (Jun 23, 2013)

The web site for New South Wales is not as informative as not grand lodge web sites -
http://mms.freemasonsnswact.org.au/scriptcontent/index.cfm

Lodges tend to be listed in the phone book and they tend to have a meeting schedule on the door.  In person always beats any other contact method.  Show up an hour before the meeting and ask how to become a Mason.  Start showing up monthly at that time to get to know the brothers.  Ask if their jurisdiction does invitations or if it's like most jurisdictions in that it requires the candidate to ask.


----------

